
The original proposal of the WWW, HTMLized - danw
http://www.w3.org/History/1989/proposal.html
======
garyrichardson
From the article:

    
    
      Many of the discussions of the future at CERN and the LHC era end with the question - ªYes, but how will we ever keep track of such a large project?º
    

What amazes me is that the LHC is older than the WWW. Wikipedia says
construction was approved in 1995. I assume they'd been designing it much
earlier than that.

I suppose physics isn't for the impatient.

